# Sharpening System?



## Nickfff (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for a setup for sharpening my tools. I use a basic grinder today but want to explore other options. I would like to sharpen spindle gouges, bowl gouges and skews. I am trying to discern between the options. Is a special grinder needed? What wheels are needed? What tool holder is easiest to use etc? What setup is the best value? I have seen some sharpening systems that are $400+ and I would like to see what options are a better value than $400+...

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 25, 2010)

Slow speed grinder with 8" wheels
oneway wolverine sharpening set up with the vary grind jig
Some wone with more knowledge than me can recommend wheels.  I'm still using the ones that came with my grinder.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 26, 2010)

Funny, we're in the same place doing the same thing more or less.
Follow this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=61312


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is what I bought http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRINDSYS.html.

You do want a grinder that goes at 1750 RPM (most run at 3400-3500 RPM).  This setup is $239.95 + shipping.  I am quite pleased with mine.  It has the different jigs for gouges and skews.  Like PaulDoug said - I'm still using the wheels that came with the grinder and they are keeping my tools sharp.


----------



## DennisM (May 3, 2010)

Just a note: Although there are two sides (not counting the 10k other opinions on this) you do not need to spend the cash on a slow speed grinder.

HSS will not be effected by the faster grinders, the bluing isn't a issue with HSS tools. You will only have to have a lighter touch so not to remove to much steel, remember you are sharpening not grinding..


There are a lot of great systems on the market, but there are also great plans to build your own for a lot less money and most all work the same in the end, hold the tools to get a consistent grind on them every time.


----------



## tool-man (May 3, 2010)

There is a world of differing opinions on grinding wheels.  For what it is worth here is my take on wheels.  The wheels on cheap store grinders are almost OK for grinding lawn mower blades, but a not a very good choice for sharpening HSS tools.  The upscale grinders probably have somewhat better wheels, but a couple that I have looked at in the store do not have any label on the wheel.  So you don't know what you are getting.

For a fair balance of economy vs performance, I would recommend Norton brand and their 32A series of wheels.  You can find a pretty good description of these wheels on the Craft Supplies USA web site.  Also see good info at WWW.sharpeningsupplies.com

An upscale line of wheels, also by Norton, are the 3X series wheels, (get the "I" grade hardness for HSS turning tools).

If cost is no object look at the Norton SG wheels. They are $60-80 each, or more.:biggrin:

Do not be fooled by the color of the wheel.  There is no industry-wide standard that I know of.   In other words, not all white wheels are the same.

Andy



Nickfff said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a setup for sharpening my tools. ..... What wheels are needed? ...
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## dcavazos2000 (Jul 27, 2010)

One of the best option is to use the Jet Slow Speed Grinder.

This equipment is a 10 inch water cooled slow speed grinder and it has a better price than the Tormet T3 or T7

Best of all you can use Tormek Jigs and add-ons on the Jet System

Price $250 aprox in Woodcraft

Wolverine Grinding system is also a great tool to have 

I have a new full Wolverine system including the Skew attachment and the Vari grind attachment and its for sale at a very affortable price 

dcavazos@cogeco.ca


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2010)

Grizzly G1015 with 6000 grit Silicon Carbide Belt= :biggrin:

http://www.grizzlyimports.com/products/Knife-Belt-Sander-Buffer/G1015


----------



## Wildman (Jul 28, 2010)

I follow advice from a woodturning book, place to save money is on dry bench grinder to sharpen your tools. Bought a Sears 6” grinder in early 1990’s.  Have used e wheels that came with grinder, and almost every color (pink, white, blue) friable grinding wheel.   I am using a set of wheels 46 and 80 grit Norton K wheels.  Those wheels cost ($63) almost as much as paid for the grinder.  

Why I use both a medium and fine grit wheels? The medium grit is for changing bevel angle or repairing damaged edge of turning tool.  I go right from the grinder after using medium wheel to turning, will re-sharpen on fine wheel next time. Use the fine grit wheel 99% of the time. Some folk like to use 100 or 120 grit fine wheel that will work also.  

It is not a good idea to blue your HSS tools when reforming bevel or re-sharpening. I do not cool my HSS tools with water during or after sharpening. Air cool better for HSS. I use a diamond card to give a quick hone if remember too! 

Advice on buying friable aluminum oxide wheels, shop the sales. Hartford Tools runs sales all the time. My other favorite place is Sharpening Supplies.Com. I cannot buy friable AO wheels locally. 

I made a couple of different homemade sharpening jigs before buying Wolverine sharpening system.  Benefit summed up in one word, “Consistency.” 

When my bench grinder dies will be replacing it with 8” x 1” grinder available locally. Do not care if that grinder runs at 1725, 3400 RPM’s, or brand name.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 28, 2010)

Jet slow speed sharpening system is what I use.  It's so simple now to keep sharp edges on all my tools.  I use to dread sharpening, now it's very easy and gets everything super sharp.


----------



## dcavazos2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jet Slow Speen Grinder is the Best Option

I had an issue with my lether honing wheel but now is working better

I have a leather utility belt (from home depot) I cut it and Glue it to the plastic wheel.
Remove the excess and now my grinder is even better than new


----------



## glycerine (Aug 12, 2010)

I built my own JIG, similar to the wolverine.  I've posted some info and pics here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65717
As far as the grinder, I have a 6 inch and replaced the coursest wheel with a much finer grit, white aluminum oxide one.  It works great!


----------

